# Poprad over a fuji???



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi there...I have a Fuji cross frame with some good parts on it. It is not the best bike in my opinion. It is slow to accelerate and harsh riding and I think it corners poorly. I am looking at a used Lemond Poprad frame and wonder if it would be any better of a bike? Is ox platinum good stuff? It would not be a disc brake bike. I'm most interested in the ride quality and performance of the frame. It was recommended at my lbs.

love,

Me


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have the Fuji Cross Pro and the Poprad. The Poprad is a much more comfy feel, the steel really helps to soak up some of the bumpy stuff. The Fuji feels alot stiffer and it does everything you want it to. Both bikes are built up similiar but the Fuji was always on the small side. I have a 58 Fuji and a 57 Poprad and the Fuji looks alot smaller next to the Poprad. Both are great bikes I will be running the Poprad this season and then use my Bianchi San Jose as a back up.


----------

